# Part calcified eggs



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Just wondered if anyones ever had eggs that arnt fully calcified that have developed or even hatched?

One of my hognoses laid a clutch of eggs last night, some are fully calcified others are only half calcified with the other parts clearish eggs, however on some of the clear parts you can see a red blob & veins like the egg is fertile...

Do the eggs have any chance of developing if fertile or will the uncalcified shell be too weak and break?


----------



## las (Oct 20, 2009)

Do you mean white? If so, then I can tell you that last year my corn snake eggs were clear on the end (about one fifth of the egg) and they hatched fine.


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

I've seen eggs in labs where the shell was partly removed only leaving the membrane and they hatched (done to monitor development) but watch the humidity as they can dry out quicker with less "shell"


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

They will often hatch, but you can use stuff like mycil foot powder to strengthen then up a bit.


----------

